# Screens for straining Honey?



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Where do you you find the screens with the mesh in them to strain your honey. I have been told that you can buy them at Paint stores but have been unable to find them. I have seen the ones that lay on top of a 5 gal. bucket. What Mesh size do you use??


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Russ, for my crush and strain harvest this year I used a five gallon nylon paint strainer bag. 3$ for 2 bags from Home Depot I believe.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

I use a double strainer you can buy from dadant it sits in a five gallon bucket and I set that right under my extractor works great. and I encourage any one doing crush and strain to find a beek that has a extractor to sprin it out. I let people come to my home and do it for free.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Smart and Final, and Cash and Carry food stores have a large food grade stainless screen that will fit on top of a 5 gallon bucket, works great! It's like a giant tea cup tea strainer, but large for fitting a 5 or 3.5 gallon bucket, works great.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I use a pair of new or clean pantyhose stretched over the five gallon bucket opening, the two legs hold a lot of cappings and honey. When done hang the pantyhose up and let drip, after drip dry throw the pantyhose with was cappings into your solar wax melter.

Works for me.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Ray,
What kind of money do they get for those stainless screens? Wonder if I could find someone to ship one out east. Sounds like a great thing to have.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Brac,
It seems to me it was either 18.95 or 24.95, don't remember, but I found this link to the same thing, as cheap as I could find it, this is the exact one I got, or the pic looks like it.

http://www.amazon.com/STRAINER-13-0...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1284253654&sr=1-63

Since you looking to have it shipped, that's what I found.

Goto Amazon.com and do a search in home, garden, pets section for 10" strainer, they got lots of them of different styles.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh, here, I found these too, they look good from the pic.

http://www.amazon.com/set-stainless...9?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1284253336&sr=1-9


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

OIC, I thought you were talking about the something like what's in the bottom of the plastic uncapping tanks. That thin stainless sheet with all the little holes in it (punch plate)


----------



## ronnyclif (Jul 5, 2004)

I use a $2 noodle strainer from Freds & wrap a nylon paint strainer over the strainer for 5 gal buckets(Sherwin Williams). Get you a couple so you will have one on standby. You can slide the bucket over and keep on running.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

oh, no, I just used this over the 5gal bucket under the honey gate of my extractor. It works great for me but I just have a small time extractor and don't usually do too much honey.


----------



## Beee Farmer (Aug 11, 2008)

Ray,
5 gal bucket paint strainer bags, you can get them at Lowes or Home depot. Best thing since pockets on a shirt, elastic on top keeps them in place and just the right screen size for warm honey.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes Farmer, I've got some of those paint stainer bags here too and they work great as well.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

I just ordered a couple [fine and course] from Walter T Kelley. Here is the link, 

http://www.kelleybees.com/CMS/CMSPage.aspx?redirect=c3d3154c-7c10-4de3-83db-35af2748b0ad


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

RayMarler said:


> Yes Farmer, I've got some of those paint stainer bags here too and they work great as well.


Food grade, of course.....


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with Russ.

Get:

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_75&products_id=421

You can wash them and reuse them for years. I have some that I bought 8 years ago still in service. I tend to prefer the 600 micron version the best.


----------



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

Brac, do you or anyone else know where to get the screen on the bottom of the plastic uncapping bin. Been looking but unable to find any. Anyone - where are there thin stainless sheets for uncapping tank?
Carol


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm sure it's used for something else in some other industry, if we knew what industry that was, I bet it would be easier to find.
I do find quite a bit of stuff using google "stainless perforated plate". I see alot of 304 but not much 316.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

I found some anti-splatter screens at Wally World that I used. Comes in 2 different sizes that I used. Cut out the bottom of the plastic tub to accomadate the screens and tied them in place with Stainless wire. Hope it works, haven't used them yet.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Mcmaster carr sells stainless steel screen in several mesh sizes and grades of stainless http://www.mcmaster.com/#stainless-steel-screens/=8zri1l
hope this helps Dan


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I only have 60 hives and can use the bucket straining thing still. What do the big guys do? What do they use for a strainer? Buckets seem to be an economy of scale.

_________________________________________________
To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Most I've seen use a heated settling tank or clarifier. Honey flows from the extractor(s) to the tank, preferably through a strainer, is slightly heated, and honey is pumped from the bottom of the tank after the wax and bee parts, etc, have floated to the top. Goes through a filter, then to the holding tank.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

fish_stix said:


> Goes through a filter, then to the holding tank.


What kind of filter, Oil filter, gas filter, water filter or do they make a special one. That is the intriguing part.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Look in the Dadant catalog. Commercial Honey Filter, Item #M00570. Replacement filters are M00561. I think all the major suppliers probably have the same filter.


----------

